# A list of promotional tactics I've used since 2004 as an indie!



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

This post was originally intended as a response to this: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16780.0.html but it quickly grew into a full on article and more. Here it is, a tour through my own adventures in shameless self promotion:

I can give you a list of some of the promotions I've tried over the last six years or so in no particular order. I have 12 books and other intellectual properties out right now ranging from science fiction to fantasy to horror.

*Reader bulletin boards like this one* are good for a start and a good home if you want to start your own discussion thread for announcements or conversations with readers. (Mine is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13623.0.html)

*Other bulletin boards* I visit are those that reflect my own interests. For example, I'm a Star Wars fan and arm chair movie / TV critic so genre and entertainment BB's are places I drop in on. In my signature I put a link to my website with a humorous little quote so there's something other than www.randolphlalonde.com to look at. If people want to click on it, they do, and since the board members and I have similar interests, I get a high click through rate and a lot of downloads for my free material.

*Speaking engagements*. This is a lot easier now that a lot of people are doing mini-shows or podcasts online. You don't need to hound news agencies for TV time anymore, though it does help, just find a creative or self pub podcast and inquire. There's a very good one here, actually: http://www.staceycochran.com/id5.html

*Go audio!* If you don't like the idea of grabbing images or editing a video, borrow / buy / steal a decent microphone (I have this one, great mic: http://www.samsontech.com/PRODUCTS/productpage.cfm?prodID=1810 and under a $100.00 w/shipping), and record a good reading of your story or book. Sometimes it's best just to do the first few chapters and podcast them at a regular pace. If you do podcast, tell your listeners what to expect (how many chapters, what intervals they'll be posted in, if, when and where they can get the printed edition or when it will come out, etc), and be sure to do several chapters in advance of the delivery date of the first so you're ahead from the start. If you need audio editing software, there's a really good free package called Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ Having an audio version of your story out there will get you more readers / listeners, and most publishers don't apply the negative connotation to audio presentations that they do to self published imprints. (There are a lot of free audio book places that you can spread your story or book around on too). Some indie authors are starting to post the first few chapters of their book in audio for free, and offer the rest for a price. My only real advice is to make sure your voice, the sound and overall presentation is on par with publishing house offerings otherwise you'll find a lot of irritated listeners who tell you that you've dropped the ball on quality or silently walk away. Forever.

*Review Trades / Blurb Trades:* Find other authors (this is a good place to start), who have shorts / books out and ask them if they'd be interested in Blurb / Review trading. Blurb trading is simple. You read a piece of their work and say something positive about it on your blog / website and they do the same for you. These blurbs are often used as quotes on the front and/or backs of book covers. It's been a common practice for a very long time in the publishing world. Review trading is the same thing only they post their remarks in the review section of say, Amazon, Smashwords or whatever other site you have your work hosted on. Those five star reviews are fuel for attention, trust me. (I have three Review trade remarks on this book: http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/eBookDetails.asp?BookID=104866)

*Publish your short or novel as an eBook on Smashwords*: Smashwords is a great home for free and indie offerings, since they only distribute indie authors and small publishers. Readers go there and know that they are not looking at titles from major publishing houses, so the stigma of self publishing (which is still very strong), is already bypassed. The readers tend to be generous and voracious. (http://www.smashwords.com) There are a ton of short stories there already, so you don't have to worry about your short being a small offering in comparison. If your short or book is on Smashwords, you will probably be able to contact free eBook listing sites / blogs to get an entry there. They often have several hundred readers each if not more so you'll see a boost in hits / downloads. If your book is not free, then that's one avenue you don't have open to you, but with Smashwords new distribution channels to the Sony, Barnes and Noble, Amazon and other eBook retailers, you'll earn 42% royalties (this may change, make sure to check their documentation), on sales outside of Smashwords.com.

*
Your website / blog*: One of my best strategies is checking Google Trends http://www.google.com/trends periodically and seeing if any of my interests (movies, books, tv shows), are trending, or being searched for a lot on the web. If so, I'll take half an hour to do a fair review of the subject with a title on my blog that matches. Long time readers of my blog enjoy my reviews and new readers discover me that way as well. (example: http://randolphlalonde.blogspot.com/2009/10/sons-of-anarchy-review-without-spoilers.html) Another point to make about your blog or website is to be specific. Think of what you want your visitors to pay attention to, what public attitude you want to have towards whatever you're discussing, and don't junk up your blog with things that have nothing to do with its purpose.
Also, don't talk about being a writer or the process. Your readers are there because they want to be entertained. They want to know when, where and how to get your current work and when your next is coming out. When George R.R. Martin was speaking at the World's Biggest Book Store in Toronto this year, that's one thing he actually brought up, and he's right. If someone wants to know about your progress, or how to be a writer, they'll ask. If your readers are other writers, then by all means, turn it into a writer's advice column, but keep in mind that most readers of fiction are not writers, regardless of what many writers seem to believe.

*Cross Blog Promo*: This is the act of promoting another blog on your own web page or blog. It helps if this blog is more popular than yours. You can do this by reviewing them in a post, adding them to a list on the side of your own blog, or by using any number of tools offered by Wordpress or Blogger to list blogs you visit regularly on your own site. Once the review is up, tell the site administrators that you reviewed them and where to find said ditty. This is also effective with podcasts and other web media. (Example: http://randolphlalonde.blogspot.com/2008/12/slush-pile-online-home-of-elizabeth.html)

*Book Trailer / Video Presentation*: I won't go into the book trailer much here since there are many ways to do one, but going multimedia really works for some people. My first book trailer (here: 



), was an experimental testimonial trailer for my science fiction series. My next one will be a cinematic trailer using footage I need to buy rights to and a voice actor. You can easily buy the rights to some photography (here's a great site, one of the cheaper ones too: http://www.canstockphoto.com/), that go with your work. In a pinch Windows Movie Maker can do the job, but if you can get your hands on anything better I suggest you do. You will look much more professional if you actually do the leg work and find images / video clips that you can buy limited rights to or obtain usage permission for. If you're writing science fiction, start with NASA and the JPL (EDIT: Jet Propulsion Laboratory).

*In store appearances*: This doesn't really apply to publicizing a short story or most indie books these days, but it had to be mentioned. At one time, print and in-store was the way to go for indies, and I made appearances at major book stores, cafe's and other establishments that would open their doors for a reading and signing. That sort of thing got expensive, and it was good for publicity, but with the arrival of the eBook (I had one out five years ago, but they only started selling about two years ago), and so much access to digital media, book signings and public readings are more of a financial millstone around the neck than anything. At least that how they are for me.
As an added note: If there are engagements that are willing to pay your way, or you can attend without spending any or much money as a guest, then go for it. Just make sure the topic you're speaking on is one that you know exceptionally well. If you've never done a panel or spoken, go find YouTube videos of people doing exactly what you'll be doing. There are whole books on presenting and panelling and dozens of blogs, so I won't go into more detail here. One more thing: Make sure that the convention / event you're speaking at suits your values and material. You don't want to speak about your Historical Drama at a Dental convention, do you? It's happened to someone before, it could happen to you!

*Social Networking*: This is more labour intensive and time consuming than most people care to mention, but I should bring it up. The key to using this as promotion is to not become a Marketer or billboard ad. Talk about other things, draw interest by having a question of the day (this is especially effective on Twitter), and have fun. If they take a moment to click on your profile page, THEN they get to see the link to your short story or book. If you're already good at or enjoy social networking, then you've already won the battle. If not, then give it a try, but don't expect it to drive a lot of hits, just slowly build a crowd so you'll eventually have interesting people to talk to and a group of people who will look at your work as it becomes available.

*The Non-Alternate Route - Submissions*: Online and offline publications have their own publicity machines running. If you go the old route, the non-indie route, you'll want to submit your story to every online and offline magazine / zine you can find. There are hundreds of online zines, so with a little patience and time you will most likely be able to get into one with your current or one of your later shorts. The problem with this is that it's not fair play to self publish your story at the same time in any way. Just make sure that your web site is ready for visitors when your story gets picked up by whichever periodical is lucky enough to have you. As for you novelists, well, there are a few hundred books and thousands of sites with opinions on the best way to get an agent and / or publisher. Check this out for a start: http://www.therejectionist.com/

*The Long Shot*: This is one of the most fascinating and difficult to manage strategies I've ever heard. Here's the skinny: Send a very kind email to local / national / international celebs (or their representatives), telling them that you're a new writer and would like them to read a paragraph of your book / short into any kind of recording device and send you the audio. An online acquaintance of mine succeeded at this ages ago with Eugine Levy and a couple years later that audio block got his future agent's attention. Long shots come in many shapes and forms, but they're always worth trying if you're not going to cost yourself a lot of cash, embarrass yourself, someone else, damage your or another person's reputation, burn bridges, get yourself sued (Example: My acquaintance couldn't use Eugine's clip to make money or send it to a media outlet so he had to play it for people in person), or in any other way cause negative consequences. Keep whatever you do fun and don't take it too seriously, it is a long shot, after all.

*Blog Comments*: Every time you visit a blog, post a comment. Make it positive and light if you can, and make sure that a link to your short / book / site is available and up to date. With the number of blogs we visit on average, which is surprising, the visitors that find you will eventually add up. Several readers of mine found me from comments on blogs like SciFi Wire and I09.

*Be Active In Your Genre Community*: You've written a short story or book, thus adding to the available media in a community or genre. You should make sure that you're a part of that community! Find out what people with similar interests are doing online, and become involved by helping or commenting wherever you can. Posting a link to your short story, book or website as an afterthought will attract a lot of these people since you're one of them. A quick note on promotion here: Be careful! If you go in slinging promo's, you'll be rejected from the group as a whole. Most readers still find authors who promote their own work very distasteful, especially if they do it in their own Bulletin Boards or Chat Rooms. Make sure the link to your site / story / book is either in your profile or signature and you interact with the community as one of its members. If you don't feel like a member of the community, or like it's a place you will enjoy spending time, then get out.

*The Blog Tour*: This is an increasingly popular style of publicity among authors. In a nutshell this is when you write for several other blogs as a guest. It's most likely too early for you to try this, but you can always try to contribute a high quality on topic article to an existing blog, you never know, they might just post it, credit you and link to your short story. Here's a great article with details on the hows, whens, and whys of the Blog Tour: http://yodiwan.wordpress.com/2009/06/11/whats-a-book-blog-tour/

*Be About Your Next Work*: This is a sometimes controversial approach with indies, but it works very well for some people. Complete another short or novel, work with people you trust to privately polish it and then don't release it. Instead, begin publicizing it as the next thing you've got coming down the pipe. Build as much excitement as you can for at least two months, some people go for as long as a year. When you notice eyes turning in your direction, announce a release date. The release date shouldn't be more than 2-4 weeks after the announcement. Keep building your audience, if anything you should work harder at that point. When the release date hits, be on time. Release it on that day at 12:01AM and you'll get hits. You'll sell copies. Your past work will get hits throughout the time you spend building a buzz for your next work as well.

*Featuring Fan Art and Reader Contributions* Again, this doesn't really apply to helping you with getting a short story read, but it helps if you have an intellectual property that has gotten some attention. I've been fortunate enough to entertain some very talented readers, and I feature them on my blog whenever they contribute something I think others will enjoy. It's good for your public image, makes your work seem more accessible and look more popular to potential readers. (Example: http://randolphlalonde.blogspot.com/2009/10/spinward-fringe-first-fan-art.html)

*Audio Video Testimonials By Readers* This works. If your site already generates hits from _potential readers_ having several audio clips strung together with a musical back track (Here's a great place to get royalty free, freely available music: http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/), with several readers talking about your work is a great hook to turn a browser into a reader. I went the extra step and bought rights to music, images and created a video, which cost about $11.00 US. (Here it is: 



)

*The Loss Leader - Playing A Bigger Publicity Game* A loss leader is a book or short that you offer for free or below cost to attract readers to your entire body of work. There are masters at this tactic, people and businesses who do it much better than I do, but I have had some success. I offer an entire trilogy at Smashwords collected in a book called The First Light Chronicles Omnibus, and it has been downloaded over 4,800 times in three months. (Here it is: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3178) It's been a great way for me to introduce my work to the US and multiply the number of people with that book on their devices by a factor of ten in very little time. Three months isn't long enough to see the actual results, it takes up to a year to judge what kind of impact this kind of promotion has had, sometimes longer, but it's looking good so far. (Note: The Omnibus is not the final edit of that book, it's more like a preview edition. The final edit release has a promotional budget and roll out date like any other "earner" book, even though it will remain free).

There are a few other tricks I've used to get attention, here's a short list of successes and relative flops:

*The Spinward Fringe "Your Next Great Space Opera Is Right Here!" Television Campaign*: http://forums.syfy.com/index.php?showtopic=2335588&hl=spinward+fringe This approach was in response to a rumour I heard about a television series being developed based on my work. I have no idea where it started, but it didn't stop me from giving the SyFy network a fun loving nudge. It didn't make the splash I was hoping for, but I did find a few dozen readers because of it.

*Author Wikipedia Page*: Terribly out of date and filled with inaccuracies. I'm still thankful a reader took the time to put it up, however: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randolph_lalonde

*Google AdWords*: I received $100.00 worth of advertising with this service from a provider when I purchased my web hosting over a year ago and after reading up on the best ways to take advantage of this advertising strategy, I gave it a shot. After using that entire credit in ways suggested by Google and other advertising experts I may have sold about a dozen copies and generated 400 bouncing hits. My conclusion is, spend big with Adwords and be present for as long as possible or don't bother. Others have had different results, but I haven't actually met these "others".

*Operation eBook Drop*: I didn't list this with the main post because I don't consider it promotion as much as doing the right thing. It also doesn't apply to short stories. This effort allows us indie authors to provide our books to deployed Coalition Troops around the world thanks to Ed Patterson. More on that here: http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

I'm sure I missed a few things. Six years on the indie scene is a very long time. I suppose the most important statement to add is that I've been writing full time, earning a living only from writing for over a year now. My free trilogy: The First Light Chronicles Omnibus, is currently number seven on Smashwords.com (here it is: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3178), and as of today I have several of the top spots in the Science Fiction top 10 on Mobipocket http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/Category.asp?Language=EN&categoryId=14&Name=Science+Fiction

Late Addendum: *A word on print and Advertising Costs*
_Spend nothing._
I'll elaborate a little. Setting your book up with a distributor or retailer who will make money on your book when copies sell and paying for it is a very old way of being an indie, and it's not fair to authors. Sure, it costs money to distribute eBooks, but most distributors or vanity presses (the dreaded V Word!), who charge you up front for publicity and distribution services are there to do just that: charge writers so they don't have to push the books they have on file. They make most of their cash from the authors and don't actually care about selling your book. Smashwords, Amazon, Mobipocket (not accepting new authors / publishers), Lulu, Createspace, and many others will take your book for free and are concerned with making money from your book selling, not from raiding your wallet.
Paying for publicity and advertising space is also a mistake. Most readers disregard advertising before realizing what exactly they're being pitched. You want to communicate with your reader, invite them to your space and make them comfortable. Get them ready to be entertained or informed instead of pelting them with advertising and they'll be ready to have a good experience with your work.
The only thing I pay for are rights to media for trailers, covers and other presentations. In 2009 I spent a total of $17.00 US and outfitted four books as well as one 35 second testimonial trailer. You should spend as little as possible, there really is no need to go overboard with so many artists trying to get their work seen, most of them are just happy with credit. Just make sure they get the credit whenever it's due.

Promotion as a writer can be difficult, since it can become a full time job on its own. The most important thing is to ensure that you never stop writing. That creative buzz and your craft will only get better as you develop more stories, lay down more prose and become more seasoned as a story teller. Don't stop developing your next work or putting it into words, ever.

RL


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

very very awesome! thank you


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Randolphe:

Excellent list from a veteran Indie, and I might add, pretty definitive. bravo   There's a few I need to explore and I thought I had hit them all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Definitely going to check these options out!  Thank you, Randolph!!


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you guys! I hope others can add to the list as time goes on. I'd love to hear some new ideas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I had an idea that standing on a street corner and giving a reading, while waving a copy over your head, might get someone to throw some money in a tub and sit around and listen. (Wait a second. Homer did that, didn't he? or was it Plato? Or maybe that guy on the mountain whose birthday we're about to celebrate. I hear his book's doing pretty well.)

And then there's hiring a plane and skywriting a sample, but L. Frank Baum beat us to that punch, and I'm already a Friend of Dorothy. Oh, well.

  

Ed Patterson


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

As a newbie Indie, I find the list overwhelming.  But I've got lots of time to let it all sink in.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> As a newbie Indie, I find the list overwhelming. But I've got lots of time to let it all sink in. Thanks so much!


It should help you to know that, other than the new media and blog tips, those are ideas from about six years of being on the indie side of publishing. Rome wasn't built in a day, and most books that sell a million (or more), have months of paid publicity laid out before release.

If you're looking for a place to start, go with something you already do well.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent list. I need to hit some of these myself.

I started a thread on Amazon a while back with some of my ideas. I am reposting those ideas here:

- Offer books on both Kindle and in paperback

- Try different pricing with Kindle. When I lowered to $.99, sales skyrocketed

- Join kindleforums.com and post about your book there. They are very cool over there and love having authors join their discussions

- Offer free stuff with your book. I made a page on my website where readers can type in the UPC# from the back of my book to get freebies like audio chapters, a companion ebook, desktop backgrounds, chapter 1 of book 2, and some music downloads too.

- Keep your book price as low as you can (if you have control over that). I have noticed that many indies have high-priced books which are far more expensive than well-known authors. This is not always our fault, as many of our publishers set prices. CreateSpace is the best I have found for keeping books as cheap as possible. Mine is $10.99 for 400 pages. Not too bad

- Network with other authors and recommend their books to your own fans. Also, if someone asks for suggestions in a forum, and your friend's book fits, recommend it. Don't recommend your own book. People seem to hate that.

- Offer free ebook versions to people who will write reviews for you on amazon.com

- Think of ideas for contests to win signed paperbacks. I am still working on this one myself

- Send signed paperbacks to anyone who might be able to help you, and anyone who already HAS helped you on your way.

- Get a nice, professional website and make sure it's search engine friendly (mine is www.davidjguyton.com although I am in the middle of redesigning it).

- Get as many reviews (professional and otherwise) as you can for your book(s)

- Join sites for authors such as authorsden.com. Also don't forget about social networking sites like MySpace and Facebook.

- Put your book(s) on Google Book Search. People will be able to browse a certain percentage (10%-100%, set by you) and Google will provide Buy Links to your book. You also make money on advertising...not much though.

- Have everyone you know use the "Tag" feature on Amazon.com. Feel free to tag your own books if you're a writer too. I don't consider this a sin (like writing your own review). Tags are simply there to let readers know what the book is about. The more tags you get, the better it shows up on Amazon.

- Create Listmania lists. You probably shouldn't put your book as the first book unless you're really brave. A good rule of thumb is to list them by order of how many reviews each book has received. If all indie authors band together and do this for each other, we'll be in good shape. (I still need to do this).

- Constantly update your bio page on Amazon.com. This gets fresh information to anyone who comes across not only your bio, but your sales page too.

- Ask for help. The last page in my book asks the reader to tell at least two other people about my book if they enjoyed it. Word of mouth is very important.

- Ask your local bookstore(s) if they will allow you to do a book signing. This can be tricky if your ISBN isn't in their system, but you can work something out I'm sure.

- Blogs can help you drive traffic to your site. Keep it updated.

- Try using a banner exchange program. I have one running on my sales page on my website. I don't know how many sales it has gotten me, but I get several hundred hits a month with it, all for free.

- Collect email addresses of people interested in your book. Drop them a friendly note when you have important news. Don't bomb them with sales pitches and ads though. Let them know you are working on your next book and you will have it ready next month.

- Are you a member of a forum (of any kind)? I happen to be on a car forum (I love cars) and I have about 2500 posts on there. In my signature I have my website link. This gives me 2500 free "ads" people might come across looking for something online....24/7/365.

- Put a link to your website in your email signature. Are you SURE everyone you email knows you wrote a book?

- Send press releases to radio and TV stations. "Dave, you're crazy!" I know, I know...it would be a really rare event to get invited on TV or radio. But you never know. Maybe some station wants to do a story about people struggling in the economy. Maybe they want an expert on whatever you wrote your book on. Maybe they want a local author just because it's a cool idea. Maybe they want to fill a 3 minute spot and they have no other options.

- Submit your site to stumbleupon.com. It's a site that drops off visitors to all different websites at random. This will get you some free traffic but your site had better grab their attention fast because they won't stay long.

In addition to these, I would also advise AGAINST writing contests....at least ones where other authors do the voting. Typically, other authors are only there to promote their own work, and will only rip yours to shreds. I made the mistake of doing this once, and all the comments left on my page were just advertisements for other authors' books. I found this unethical, and I refused to promote my own writing on their pages. I didn't do well in that contest.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Randolph and David - you two have given me more insight and information than any writers conference I have attended!  Thank you so much!  What a great Christmas present to us!!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have used Bookmarks and clendars also. But since write much set in China, I was thinking of printing my boo titles on slips of paper and getting them into forttune cookies.   Well, it's cheaper than my sky writing scheme.

Ed Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Ed, I love the fortune cookie idea. Too bad my books aren't about China. Maybe I could bribe a cereal company to put the cover of my kids' book--Night Camp--on the front of a cereal box.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I have used Bookmarks and clendars also. But since write much set in China, I was thinking of printing my boo titles on slips of paper and getting them into forttune cookies.  Well, it's cheaper than my sky writing scheme.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Are you joking about the fortune cookies? I think it's a great idea!

Donna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I never joke about promoting a book. I've walked into a restaurant with one of my books under my arm and sold it to the matre D'. I bought a suit on J.C. Penny's and when I signed the bill, I said: "I'm not used to giving my autograph out this freely." "Why" Yak, yak, yak - "I'm an author. Go up and look." SALES My pharmacist bought a book after I cracked a few jokes. "Want some more humor . . ." Always engage the reader or potential reader, because that's what authoring is about, and guess what - that's what promoting is about too.

Ed Patterson

Now I'm working on my eye doctor. Hard sell. He can't see it no way.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for extending the list of tips David J. Guyton, and for your suggestions Ed. I have a backburner novel called; "Lemon Peels and Hand Grenades" and am thinking there's a promo idea similar to your Fortune Cookie notion, but the logistics are complicated. Possibly lethal.

Anyway, the book comes first. Someday I'll finish Lemon Peels and Hand Grenades... Then I'll have to do something... special...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Regarding fortune cookies:

http://www.fancyfortunecookies.com/Personalized_Vanilla_Fortune_Cookie_p/van1020.htm

It's not that expensive... we did it once years ago for a client (non-author) and it got good results... and it didn't even have Ed's China tie-in.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Regarding fortune cookies:
> 
> http://www.fancyfortunecookies.com/Personalized_Vanilla_Fortune_Cookie_p/van1020.htm
> 
> It's not that expensive... we did it once years ago for a client (non-author) and it got good results... and it didn't even have Ed's China tie-in.


Absolutely fantastic!

Bookmarked the site and well, who knows when it could come in handy. Ed is going to love it...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the tips, guys. It's a little overwhelming, marketing is definitely not my forte. But I'm working on it! At least I could tick off several of the things on your list: website, social networking, forums, Smashwords, loss leader (knocking the books down to 99 cents), etc. But there are plenty more good ideas for me to try!


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

hey guys! Again, thanks for all the tips! As a result of this thread (or the other one similar to it), I decided to go ahead and contact the local paper just to see if they'd do a story on my "ebook," _*Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story. * _

They said YES, and it was published today, Christmas Eve, in a small local publication! Within an hour of print, I sold 5 copies!

Thanks again, guys! Most of us are clueless about promoting our books, I believe! 

~matthew eldridge


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your success! I hope the new year finds you well.

I'd also like to see a few more authors popping in with ideas. If you couldn't already tell, I prefer cheap notions as do many indies, but anything not already mentioned is welcome.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Very few tactics I've tried have generated the widespread interest of the 'Elfmobile'.

Branding is important.  The color image on the cover of Elfhunter is starting to become 'recognised', at least in some environments. It's fun to just lurk around parking lots and warch people stop, admire the car, and jot down the website. There are pix of the Elfmobile on lots of cell phones--I love it when people ask their friends to take their picture with the car. It's like having a rolling billboard.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

These are great ideas - thanks! (Love the fortune cookie idea as well.)

I intend to contact my small town newspaper and see if they want to do a story. I just need to work up the courage first.  

* Can someone talk a little more about our Amazon bios? I haven't really done anything with that. * 

My ideas - since I'm new, feel free to ignore them. 

1. Join sites like Shelfari and Goodreads. You can load your own book, respond to reader reviews, host a give away for paperbacks, etc. Goodreads does not allow give aways for ebooks but I did a search for readers who like my genre of story and gave away some free copies.

2. Yahoo groups. There are lots of author and reader groups on Yahoo. Some are a bit over whelming and promo heavy but you can get as involved as you like. 

3. I made small cards with my title on it, cover art, a few reader comments, and a web link to buy. That way when I am talking to friends, random people, family I can give them something to take with them. I've had a handful of people say "I finally bought your book and..." I think if they hadn't had that card, the story wouldn't have been read. I'm sure other have professionally made book marks but I find  my home printer and some nice paper makes very nice cards. 

4. Have a great cover. This goes along with #3. I truly feel an eye catching cover draws in readers. If you can get people to look at your book they may buy it. If they never investigate further your chance are 0%.

Those are my thoughts.

I can't wait to read more.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone - I am looking for a little help with the promo tactic of our Amazon author information/page.

I unfortunately can't find where or how to create an author page. I've dug through the DTP help forums but came up empty handed.

How do I give readers info about me? And - what do you all think is important to include? 

Thanks

Jenna


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

> I unfortunately can't find where or how to create an author page. I've dug through the DTP help forums but came up empty handed.


Since I started working with Amazon, I've noticed they have difficulty making author services easy to find, and they have quite a few, so I can see how you're having difficulty finding the Author Central on ramp.

Here's the link that will get you started: https://authorcentral.amazon.com/

As I remember it was pretty easy to get things set up, but feel free to tell us if you run into any glitches.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks!! 

Jenna


----------



## SKGray (Dec 28, 2009)

This has been wonderfully helpful. Thank-you for the time and effort you (all) put in to getting this out to other authors!

Very much appreciated,
~S.K.


----------



## Christopher Mitchell (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for this list. Very detailed.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I've been looking for advice like this!

http://www.jonconnington.com


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't read through all the replies in this thread but just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU for the initial post!  Outstanding!!

-Jenn


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I've said it before, but it's worth repeating: You're welcome.

I learned from the posts following my initial one, and I hope to put a lot of that knowledge to good use as I roll out three to four more titles this year.

I suppose that's the lesson I learned from this thread; promotions are like any other skill set, you only get better as you learn more about the field.

Now, back to writing!


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the post.
I am considering doing the audio book option here.
Is there a large market for such things(audio-indie)?


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Indie audio books are often treated pretty much the same as most industry publications, especially since the arrival of iTunes. Many authors turn their books into podcasts that offer one chapter a week until the entire book has been made available via iTunes, then they release a complete audio book through another service for a set price.

Taking the iTunes route may not pay much (most of the aforementioned authors release their books for free for a limited time there), but it's easy to create buzz since the iTunes name comes with a bit of credibility and you gain access to the massive iTunes audience. On the iTunes market, which is more well known for music, being an Indie is seen as a badge of honor by most listeners, unlike what we see in the publishing world, where many readers still frown upon indie writers. Thank God that's slowly changing...

If your book has around 20 chapters you'll have a lot of podcast material and when it's all out there it may take some time for someone to download, so offering it as a collected, complete edition somewhere else, or on iTunes for a price that's lower than most publishers will be a welcome convenience to some people. Others may visit your site looking for a place to make a 'thank you' donation after listening to all the separate files for free.

That's just one way of doing it though. If you already have an audience, you may consider just posting the whole audio book on iTunes and charging a fair price. They pay 70% royalties, which is nice, and you'll probably find a few new listeners / readers. 

The one thing I suggest you stay away from is charging $0.99 a chapter. I've seen other indie authors do this and their books quickly sank into obscurity never to be noticed again. If you're not using iTunes, read the terms of service or publication agreement carefully. A few sites and services want limited exclusivity, pricing control, may use unknown third party vendors in places like Russia (where we have no Copyright control), or want to maintain editorial authority. Most audio book services are fine, however, but you'll have to bring your own audience to them, since they're not as widely frequented by listeners.

That's about all I know! Good luck, it's much easier now than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Randolph
I might try the audiobook route.
If I manage to read the story well enough I will go for it and let keep people updated on what happens.

Ami


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd love to do an audiobook but I doubt anyone outside Dublin would understand my accent.


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

Try a few minutes and upload it. Sometimes audiobooks read by people with accents can be very entertaining.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some books are _more_ entertaining when read by someone with an accent!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the text-to-speech, who I've dubbed Katie the Kindlespreche.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't do text to speech.
Human language is a wonderful and complex thing. Computers just aren't at the level yet.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley (Jan 11, 2010)

What fabulous lists - thank you so much! I have saved off all the hints. Sigh, there's so much to do now.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for these wonderful suggestions!


----------



## John Dwyer (Apr 26, 2011)

Excellant list of marketing ideas. It's been a while since anyone posted here so I just wondering if there are any other promotional ideas that people can use? I heard that John Locke became the first indie author to sell a million kindle books on Amazon. I'm going to buy his new book "How I sold a million ebooks" and update this thread with any wisdom that he can give us.
I can't believe he'll have anything new that hasn't been mentioned already but you'd never know.
John


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow! What a great thread. Lots of fantastic ideas. (Love the fortune cookies!)


----------



## Bonnie Dee (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the many great tips. I've been doing literally nothing for my self-pubbed book and it's doing okay. Imagine how much better if I actually, you know, put some effort into promo. I do believe that notice on popular blogs is one of the best mean of promotion. It starts that critical word of mouth buzz.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Great stuff. Thanks so much for posting it. I've printed it out and I'll use it for reference.


----------



## nownewstrue (May 4, 2011)

Hey, great ideas! Do you mind if I re-post and link to you on my blog?


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

You're welcome to repost, especially if you link to me on your blog!

Here's my official site: www.randolphlalonde.com
and the link to my free trilogy is in my signature!

***UPDATE***

I've said this before, but it can't be said enough:
I hope this thread helps indies find their audiences, and that the realization that the only competition - if any is necessary - that we should engage in should be friendly competition.

Since this thread started some time ago, I've seen many indies with a positive attitude get much further than others who are more cynical and critical. Even writers who really aren't ready to entertain the broader public have benefited from readers who enjoy their efforts and are willing to offer help. With a positive attitude, these writers have improved their craft by leaps and bounds with the help of their sudden and surprising audiences.

Things have changed for me since I wrote that initial post. Many of my readers can be counted amongst my good online friends, and the Spinward Fringe Universe has become home to readers who return to the hot spots for the pleasure of shared company. I interact with the Facebook Page often, but it's so busy these days it's actually difficult to keep up. For longer conversations and previews I use the Goodreads Forum.

I invite everyone to see the fruits of my (and my readers'), labours in social media.

Goodreads Forum: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/41338.Spinward_Fringe_The_Official_Group
Main Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_60355282837

There is also a new Cafepress store that uses images from the series and is raising money for other efforts concerning the Spinward Fringe Universe. A few people are really enjoying it. The markup is only 10% by choice, for several reasons. These products increase the series' visibility, gets more people talking about it, and increases the viability of the series for a longer duration. I also don't enjoy over-charging my readers.

Spacerwares: The Spinward Fringe Cafepress Store - http://www.cafepress.com/dodgyink

Word of mouth, community, and positivity continue to provide the best foundation for the future of my work, and I enjoy many rewards thanks to the patronage and participation of my readership, who I consider long distance friends.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like great tips. One day something like this is going to motivate me about marketing. When word marketing will not make me yawn anymore but will excite instead. Thanks.


----------



## nownewstrue (May 4, 2011)

Thanks and I'll post the link here probably July 2nd. I've found everyone very supportive and willing to share great ideas. I hope I get to add my own in the future!


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

So glad this thread was resurrected! Thanks for all the wonderful info.


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Great list! I'm exhausted just thinking about all it. Definitely a few things that a shy little girl like me can try  I already have the link in my signatures on my email and every message board I frequent, plus I dabble in the social networking side (I need to work on doing more than just lurk, though, heh).

Grateful this thread got resuscitated for newbies like me


----------



## Arthur Mackeown (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for this interesting post. I'll put it to good use. With regard to the stigma attached to self-publishing, my advice is simply to get something published, and include the fact that you are also a published author in your bio, or even to self-publish some of your own published work. My limited experience of editors (especially those who edit online magazines) is that that they can be very approachable and very helpful. You don't have to be another Stephen King, because editors can spot a writer with potential even when he or she has just started out.


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

> Late Addendum: A word on print and Advertising Costs
> Spend nothing.
> ...
> 
> ...


Maybe someone else has disputed this part but I think that this point may be a bit out of date.

There are currently sites like:

Kindle Author
Kindle Nation Daily
and my little but growing blog Indie eBooks

These are just a few of the sites that you can use to give your book exposure in the rapidly growing flood of
books that are hitting Amazon.

Yes these sites do charge, but they can help increase a books exposure and cut down on the amount of social networking the
author has to do. If you do a search here on kindle boards you will find that a lot of authors use these services and have
great results.

The idea that an author should spend money on covers and editing and then pay nothing to promote their work goes against all logic when marketing your end product. There will be those who say 'but I did my own cover and editing' all I can say is - it shows.

The quoted part does come from 2009 and I really think that in 2011 there are some promotional options that are worth paying for.
You don't have to take my word for it, ask around, do a little digging of your own.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

Hi Randolph, 

This is an amazing, generous and incredibly helpful blog.  I've already been on google.trends (I'm reserving your own blog for when I take a break from writing my forthcoming novel about twelth century Jerusalem.)  

I'm so tempted to write a blog which will try to incorporate the top ten trends but I don't think it will be a good idea.

Thanks once again, and I shall follow your output with great interest.


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

A terrific thread.  I'm bookmarking it for future reference.  You can imagine what a shock it was to learn that merely being awesome is not sufficient to sell a book.


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a lot of food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Sakura Reyna (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't know about Google Trends...This strategy might help me out tremendously so I can write for a targetted audience based on what they look for on Google...lol...redundant and obvious, but thanks so much!


----------



## E. Van Lowe (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a great thread. And all the posts were good, too.  Thanks for the wonderful info. I love the fortune cookie idea... handgrenades, not so much  ;-)

=E


----------



## Susan Speers author (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks so much -- this is very helpful and generous.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Randolph and David, great lists, thank you. 

"Put your book(s) on Google Book Search. People will be able to browse a certain percentage (10%-100%, set by you) and Google will provide Buy Links to your book. You also make money on advertising...not much though.


I just tried this one and it will not accept the number that Amazon that provided for my ebook.  It came back with the error message that this is not a valid  ISBN.  Has anyone else with ebooks run into this problem?  If so, how did you resolve the issue?  

Also, it asks you to upload PDFs.  How did you convert your kindle ready manuscript into a PDF?

Thanks,
Pamela


P.S.  Wanted to add this idea also.  On another thread a writer has been having good success with no marketing at all.  Of course I wrote in to ask how was this possible?  She replied "I chose a genre and put that genre in the title. That made it easier for people looking for that type of novel to find.  I made a mistake on my first two novels by giving them a long title that is symbolic but means nothing to people until AFTER they have read the books."

So simple, but something that had never occurred to me.  Anyway just wanted to pass this interesting promotional tool along.


----------

